# Share your Amazon Wishlist - 2013 Edition!



## Dromond (Nov 24, 2013)

It's that time of year again, folks! Share your lists!

Mine: http://amzn.com/w/3W529V9XZZ5PY


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 24, 2013)

Oooh I always love looking at everyone's lists. Not sure that I'll have the funds for buying this year, but we'll see. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/registry/wishlist/2PVZPS46U6N5I


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 24, 2013)

I have two lists :blush: Not because I'm greedy, but because I now have access to an American shipping address. I got myself a post office box in the States  I might share that one, but my poor co-renter would be left wondering what the heck is coming in. haha. Cuz we only go over to check it once a week.


----------



## penguin (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is mine!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's my list!

I keep a lot of no longer available things on there, but as a reminder if ever I can find it anywhere else. So... my list looks bad. Lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 24, 2013)

Someone please post mine from the old thread. My laptop is dead and I can't copypasta.

I desperately need stuff for my new apartment and Wonton needs fresh diamonds, I mean toys and food. 

Yes, I have no dignity.

Signing divorce finalization papers tomorrow. 

P.S. Whoever is Dims chatting me, I can't access thru my phone. Sorry.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 24, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Someone please post mine from the old thread. My laptop is dead and I can't copypasta.
> 
> I desperately need stuff for my new apartment and Wonton needs fresh diamonds, I mean toys and food.
> 
> ...



Dignity is overrated. Here's your list link! http://amzn.com/w/1OAC46F4DRE


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 24, 2013)

Bless you!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2013)

Here are the "instructions" from last year in case people don't know what to do.

If you don't have a wishlist, 

1. Go to Amazon.com and create an account
2. Search through their site for items you want and choose "Add to Wish List"
3. When you're done, at the top of the page, click "Tell People about this List"
4. Email to YOURSELF
5. Open the email, Copy and paste the link in this thread.

Please keep in mind that people will have access to the information you provide (not your address if I recall correctly, but your full name) so if you have any issue with that, please do NOT post your link here. 

Also keep in mind that in order to be shipped items, you will need to choose the option of letting outside vendors see your address, etc. Last year we had some issues where people tried to send items to people but the company wasn't able to see the address due to the settings. Please double check that your account has the correct address as well! 

Finally, please make sure that your account has your most up-to-date address/info as we have had some deliveries go missing/delayed due to Amazon not having your most recent address! If you don't actually wish to get anything from your list, please be specific about that when you post your link so people don't "go shopping" and then find out they can't check out your things at the last minute.


Have fun!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2013)

And my list! Have fun, y'all!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's  mine!

Unlike CP, I don't really need anything, but I do love new makeup colors and things to help me bake.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Nov 24, 2013)

Can someone do me a favour? I'm not sure if my address thing is working. Could you go to my wishlist: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2TF6X8XF44/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Select an item and go to your cart as if you're going to send it, until it gets to the address part, it should say Laurel BigCuties - Argenton.

Just tell me if it does. Don't bother sending anything (at least not yet I need to delete stuff and ass different things)


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 24, 2013)

BigCutieLaurel said:


> Can someone do me a favour? I'm not sure if my address thing is working. Could you go to my wishlist: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2TF6X8XF44/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Select an item and go to your cart as if you're going to send it, until it gets to the address part, it should say Laurel BigCuties - Argenton.
> 
> Just tell me if it does. Don't bother sending anything (at least not yet I need to delete stuff and ass different things)



I didn't get any address at all, Laurel.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Nov 24, 2013)

Damnit. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. You go to account setting and address book and enter your address there, right? Am I missing something?


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 24, 2013)

Someone should get me a present 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/241J5OEG1P/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 24, 2013)

BigCutieLaurel said:


> Damnit. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. You go to account setting and address book and enter your address there, right? Am I missing something?



You have to make it available for others to have access to it, I think. Dromond, Carla and Surly have theirs set up correctly, so they might be of more help than I.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Nov 24, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> You have to make it available for others to have access to it, I think. Dromond, Carla and Surly have theirs set up correctly, so they might be of more help than I.



At the risk of sounding REALLY stupid. How do I do that?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 25, 2013)

BigCutieLaurel said:


> At the risk of sounding REALLY stupid. How do I do that?



I only just figured that out today. So don'T worry. Lol.

I had to go to my wish list, and click on my wishlist profile on the lefthand side of the screen. Then it will let you edit, and there's a part about your address there. It'll be from there that you select what is seen and used for sending gifts.

I used to think it was just in the address book, too. But found out today it wasn'T. lol. If you continue to have problems, I'll get back in here and see if I can guide you more clearly. Just let me know


----------



## penguin (Nov 25, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes, I have no dignity.



Me either, that's why I put the textbooks I need on there.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 25, 2013)

This is mine:

http://amzn.com/w/3Q76YQG5SK04Z


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2013)

I posted the instructions up and they're pretty easy to follow. Scroll up, peeps!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 25, 2013)

http://amzn.com/w/2DTHSJCZM0QH2
I'm going to have fun perusing the many wishes when i have a moment


----------



## mimosa (Nov 26, 2013)

*For your viewing pleasure :http://amzn.com/w/3BZ33EIEYUOGE*


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2013)

A quick question for everyone: Is it confusing when someone has more than one list? I've got seven lists, so I'm wondering if that causes more confusion than having separate lists is worth.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 26, 2013)

It's in my signature!


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok. So, I still can't figure out how to get my stupid address to be an option on my wishlist. Anyone who has figured it out using a PC, please help. Apparently it's different on tablets or smart phones.


----------



## penguin (Nov 27, 2013)

Open up your wish list and find "list actions", in the top right corner (next to "sort by date added" and "filter"). You'll have to log in again, and then in the "ship to" section select the middle option (use an address from your address book), and save. As long as you have your preferred address saved in your address book first, it'll be there.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Nov 27, 2013)

penguin said:


> Open up your wish list and find "list actions", in the top right corner (next to "sort by date added" and "filter"). You'll have to log in again, and then in the "ship to" section select the middle option (use an address from your address book), and save. As long as you have your preferred address saved in your address book first, it'll be there.



Thank you so much. I think I did it. Can someone check for me? Don't have to buy anything, in fact, please don't because I want to change things. Just check to see if my address is there when you try select which address to send it to.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 28, 2013)

Here's mine!

My wish list


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Nov 29, 2013)

I got it to work!!!

My wishlist: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/2TF6X8XF44/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Mama needs some new lingerie!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 29, 2013)

Here is mine 

http://amzn.com/w/1PR2QW1RAZF00


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 30, 2013)

Today I stopped at the post office and there were two packages waiting. I put one on the floor as I opened the other but Wonton attacked the one on the floor, odd since she doesn't like to be nearby as I'm waving around a boxcutter lol. She got it open and I burst out laughing. Inside was a Christmas gift for HER!
The funny thing is that it contained no catnip, so it's a mystery how she knew.
Thank you, thoughtful friends. Life is a lot sweeter when you get treats, but even moreso when you get necessities for starting over.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 30, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Today I stopped at the post office and there were two packages waiting. I put one on the floor as I opened the other but Wonton attacked the one on the floor, odd since she doesn't like to be nearby as I'm waving around a boxcutter lol. She got it open and I burst out laughing. Inside was a Christmas gift for HER!
> The funny thing is that it contained no catnip, so it's a mystery how she knew.
> Thank you, thoughtful friends. Life is a lot sweeter when you get treats, but even moreso when you get necessities for starting over.



Cats know more than we realize.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 30, 2013)

here is mine...I think

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/28V5DV3V8T/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Dromond (Dec 1, 2013)

I got a gift! Thank you, you know who you are!


----------



## Micara (Dec 1, 2013)

I truly love this every year! I will try to do as much as I can, now that I have a house payment and car payment to contend with!

http://amzn.com/w/10DNU10XN5K0U


----------



## Dromond (Dec 1, 2013)

I can't figure out how to set it up so e-mail delivery is automatic. Amazon is not very user friendly.


----------



## krystalkeebler (Dec 2, 2013)

wasn't going to post it, but figured what the heck might as well :happy:

http://amzn.com/w/2ZDLXLESU8U66


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh the Christmas Elf is busy today! Thank you Cheryl for my book. Honestly it was the one item on my list that I was going to buy for myself after the holiday season. You couldn't have chosen wiser! Thanks bunches.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 3, 2013)

My Canadian Amazon List (it can be hard ordering from the US because of shipping)




Surlysomething said:


> And my list! Have fun, y'all!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 3, 2013)

Someone sent me something off my list!!!  I noticed something gone a few days ago. Lol. Didn't click to see what it is, so I'm gonna be surprised. Lol.

Can't wait to see who it's from and what it is  THANK YOUUUU!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 3, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> Oh the Christmas Elf is busy today! Thank you Cheryl for my book. Honestly it was the one item on my list that I was going to buy for myself after the holiday season. You couldn't have chosen wiser! Thanks bunches.



You're very welcome!


----------



## moonvine (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't think I posted mine right. Can anyone check for me?

I hate to beg, but my bf has decided he can no longer live on the same property as me. He wants to owner finance me this house, but it needs to be done in the next 2 weeks or so, and I'm not sure that is even possible. This is a man I have loved for 27 years and it is hard to fathom he is doing this, but it happens, I guess. If I'm unsuccessful in owner financing the house, he's made some noise about building me a cottage in the back yard, "when he has money" but he hasn't worked since April, so hard to tell when that would be. I'm scared I will end up on the street with my cats.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 5, 2013)

moonvine said:


> I don't think I posted mine right. Can anyone check for me?
> 
> I hate to beg, but my bf has decided he can no longer live on the same property as me. He wants to owner finance me this house, but it needs to be done in the next 2 weeks or so, and I'm not sure that is even possible. This is a man I have loved for 27 years and it is hard to fathom he is doing this, but it happens, I guess. If I'm unsuccessful in owner financing the house, he's made some noise about building me a cottage in the back yard, "when he has money" but he hasn't worked since April, so hard to tell when that would be. I'm scared I will end up on the street with my cats.



Your link took me directly to your wishlist. 
Sorry to hear about the troubles that you are having.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm completely lost with using my cell for online access. A real laptop is being donated by an angel but until then, communication is very limited. 
Thank you everyone who's sent a gift. I will thank you individually when I have the laptop.
I'm especially touched by the gifts for Wonton She also thinks mine are hers too, by it's fun to see her trying to cram her entire body inside an oven mitt. The wind chimes are safely on top of the fridge until Spring.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you so very much Diana Prince for the lovely Christmas tree rubber stamp. You're right, it is so gorgeous! I just love it and it was so thoughtful of you to send it along to me.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 6, 2013)

I had to change my address on my Wishlist,I had a gift returned for my birthday. :/ This move has me frazzled 6 months after the fact. 

My Wishlist 2013


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 6, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> Thank you so very much Diana Prince for the lovely Christmas tree rubber stamp. You're right, it is so gorgeous! I just love it and it was so thoughtful of you to send it along to me.  Merry Christmas!



I'm do glad it made it. Have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 7, 2013)

I got my prezzie!! My friend threw threw out the paper through so I didn't get to see the name :-( 

Whoever sent me the key chain... THANK YOUUUU!!! I had been pining for that key chain for a couple of years now. Lol. So thank you very very much!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 7, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I got my prezzie!! My friend threw threw out the paper through so I didn't get to see the name :-(
> 
> Whoever sent me the key chain... THANK YOUUUU!!! I had been pining for that key chain for a couple of years now. Lol. So thank you very very much!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 7, 2013)

When on Dims... share your wishlist


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you Shoshie for the lovely Everyday Amplified Bible. It arrived last evening and was such a delightful surprise! There is a page in the front that says "presented to" and "By whom". I hope that you don't mind that I filled in your name on that page. I love it and have been reading passages in it ever since. Thank you again for the lovely Bible (but you shouldn't have spent so much on me).


----------



## moonvine (Dec 8, 2013)

I think I have now attached an address. I am ill and on meds and thinking is difficult. if anything sees anythung else wrong with my list and lets me know id appreciate it


----------



## SummerG (Dec 9, 2013)

I love this time of year, I get to be nosey and peak at everyones wishes. So much fun! Here is mine... Wishlist 
Link: http://amzn.com/w/2KHXXPNUCN9EC


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 11, 2013)

Better late than never, right?  http://amzn.com/w/P3L0TJ9IH1QZ

Also, I wanted to say in advance - last year I made an effort to try to reciprocate gifts with most people who sent me something off my list. Things are tight for us this year and I won't be able to do that.  Just wanted to give people fair warning. Sorry.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 12, 2013)

Remember when you look at people's lists to sort them by priority so you can see what they want the most!

Seeing all these lists makes me want to give. It sucks when the heart is willing but the finances won't allow it. :/ Makes me feel guilty posting mine, but I guess that's why I clicked on this thread. Hope everyone has happy holidays though!

My list is mostly food, lol. It's the fattening season too after all! 

http://amzn.com/w/3OQP29G64YEM3


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm hardly ever on here anymore but I came to check if anyone put up their wishlists this year. I'm glad the tradition continues. Here's mine...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3Q54N7CBKE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 18, 2013)

I have not been around much lately (so busy its insane)

but I can not afford to participate this year and post is silly to me for even small stuff so opting out this year.

Hugs though will read back and see who has had wishes granted cause that is always fun and makes me smile


----------



## Dromond (Dec 18, 2013)

I should be able to do some gifting in January. Right now I'm tapped out.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 18, 2013)

Dromond said:


> I should be able to do some gifting in January. Right now I'm tapped out.



Same here, I have to wait until the new year to spread some amazon cheer. Hoping to share the love with some gifts for the lovely people here on the forums who were so kind to me and my family when we were in need.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 18, 2013)

Love seeing everybody's wishlist! 
I am mentally buying everybody something, wish I could in reality but I am sending everybody lots of love!


----------



## penguin (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you lovelylady! Now I can make some delicious jelly zombie brains. Or maybe some zombie brain ice cream...the possibilities are exciting!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh my goodness ty so much Lovelylady for my awesome Tim Holtz quote stamps

I use quote stamps all the time to make mini albums and other such things and also with my craft groups so I know these will get a real work out 

it was such a lovely surprise to get a parcel today given it is Christmas Eve day here I truly did not expect anything this year 

Lots of squishy hugs and heartfelt gratitude


----------



## sarahreign (Dec 26, 2013)

I am always too late.......LOL! I know I have TONS of stuff on my list but it just expressed my wide array of interests. There is lots of food related things on there as well. Thank you ahead of time, even if you just take a peek! <3


http://amzn.com/w/12L3D5LCKFMQA


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the lovely gifts and cards you've been sending. I don't think any of you have any idea how comforting it is to someone who was thisclose to being homeless and for a while, was destitute. 

Some of you even contributed more than once.

And a number of you remembered Wonton which truly filled my heart with joy. She KNEW the packages and cards that contained HER stuff. 

And a little jealousy (good jealousy) because she got more cards and letters than me hahahaha. 

Thank you from the bottom of my heart. One day, I will be in a better position to return the generosity. Until then, bless you all including those who wanted to but weren't in a position to do so.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 28, 2013)

penguin said:


> Thank you lovelylady! Now I can make some delicious jelly zombie brains. Or maybe some zombie brain ice cream...the possibilities are exciting!





spiritangel said:


> Oh my goodness ty so much Lovelylady for my awesome Tim Holtz quote stamps
> 
> I use quote stamps all the time to make mini albums and other such things and also with my craft groups so I know these will get a real work out
> 
> ...





CastingPearls said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely gifts and cards you've been sending. I don't think any of you have any idea how comforting it is to someone who was this close to being homeless and for a while, was destitute.
> 
> Some of you even contributed more than once.
> 
> ...



You're all very welcome, ladies. <3


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you Dromond for the MTG cards. Now I can build my FU deck


----------



## Dromond (Dec 29, 2013)

Most happy to help! :happy:


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Folks, 
I bought some stuff from Amazon not too long ago, but forgot to go through the forums. Is there any way to make sure Dims gets retroactive credit? Couldn't find anything on Dims, or on Amazon about this.


----------



## Chickidee (Mar 28, 2014)

is there a 2014 edition for this, or can we just post here?


----------



## spiritangel (May 20, 2014)

Chickidee said:


> is there a 2014 edition for this, or can we just post here?



There will be come chrissy time and I know a few of us use this to spread a little Random acts of Kindness love throughout the year

However not as many people posted their wishlist last year  so hopefully we can make it all thrive a bit more again

a bit worried a couple of my things never made it to the person as nothing was ever posted here.... hopefully they were received.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 26, 2014)

I just received something from my wishlist!! 

Don't know if it was someone from here or not, as there was no name.
But if so... :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:

It was an album I had lost a few years back from one of my fave singers!

:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel (May 26, 2014)

CarlaSixx said:


> I just received something from my wishlist!!
> 
> Don't know if it was someone from here or not, as there was no name.
> But if so... :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:
> ...



Hugs so glad it arrived safe and sound  it jumped at me off your list and said buy me so I did.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 15, 2014)

Some resourceful person simply named 'Amanda' sent me an awesome book! Wow, you are so cool. Thank you.


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 16, 2014)

It's been awhile since I've shared mine. I've added and deleted. 

:kiss2: Dharma's Wishes


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 16, 2014)

I didn't know this was a thing, but here's mine! 

http://amzn.com/w/9F85BGB4QB8W

I literally have a lot of weird stuff on there to be honest so.... don't be too weirded out.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 16, 2014)

LillyBBBW said:


> Some resourceful person simply named 'Amanda' sent me an awesome book! Wow, you are so cool. Thank you.



Your most welcome 

apparently it remembers whose lists we have looked at in the past and also allows us to connect with our facebook friends wishlists now


----------



## Dromond (Jun 16, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> I didn't know this was a thing, but here's mine!
> 
> http://amzn.com/w/9F85BGB4QB8W
> 
> I literally have a lot of weird stuff on there to be honest so.... don't be too weirded out.



My God, you are such a geek! :bow:


----------



## penguin (Jun 16, 2014)

PSA: Make sure each list has an address selected for it (going to list actions > update list profile), otherwise people can't send you stuff.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 16, 2014)

penguin said:


> PSA: Make sure each list has an address selected for it (going to list actions > update list profile), otherwise people can't send you stuff.



Thanks for the reminder that I needed to change my Wish List address to my new Aussie one!


----------



## penguin (Jun 16, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks for the reminder that I needed to change my Wish List address to my new Aussie one!




You should also double check that everything on it can be sent here. I always tick the amazon global eligible box when browsing, but I double check by adding it to my cart to see if it can be sent. Sometimes it's a licensing/shipping restriction, other times it's the seller's choice not to.


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 16, 2014)

penguin said:


> PSA: Make sure each list has an address selected for it (going to list actions > update list profile), otherwise people can't send you stuff.




Ooo good to know! :bow:


----------



## penguin (Jun 17, 2014)

You should also tick the "enable third party" box, too, so that non-Amazon sellers can send you stuff.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 17, 2014)

penguin said:


> You should also tick the "enable third party" box, too, so that non-Amazon sellers can send you stuff.



Just be cautious - in the past I explicitly only added Amazon-specific stuff to my list and not third-party companies because I was a woman living alone, and there's a chance the third-party shipper may share the address shipped to with the buyer. So people may want to think about that if it's an issue for them.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 17, 2014)

penguin said:


> You should also double check that everything on it can be sent here. I always tick the amazon global eligible box when browsing, but I double check by adding it to my cart to see if it can be sent. Sometimes it's a licensing/shipping restriction, other times it's the seller's choice not to.



Great tip, thanks.  Unfortunately having seen how little was available to our Aussie friends when sending things year before last, I imagine this will cut my list down by quite a lot! Needs to be done, though!


----------



## penguin (Jun 17, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Great tip, thanks.  Unfortunately having seen how little was available to our Aussie friends when sending things year before last, I imagine this will cut my list down by quite a lot! Needs to be done, though!



We are quite limited in what can be sent here (no chocolates or chips? WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT), but there's still plenty. I make sure that it can be sent before I add it to my WL, just to save hassle for anyone wanting to gift me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay, re-sharing the link to mine since I did a major overhaul. All the stuff that can be purchased via Amazon on my list is eligible for global and will ship here. 

Hope my list in general is not too confusing - I use it to add links to everything I want (regardless of website) using the Amazon Universal Wish List button - that way hubby has one easy place to go for ideas when he wants to buy me a gift for some reason (though with money tight right now, it will probably be a while for most of it, heh). The items that are from other websites I put a note on just to call people's attention to the fact they can't purchase them via the Wish List and will need to know my address. 

Listy list: http://amzn.com/w/P3L0TJ9IH1QZ


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 17, 2014)

Maybe us overseasers need to do a list of wish things that cant be shipped from Amazon but you know if friends have our addy they may wish to post to us or cause I sometimes find the same stuff elsewhere and want to send it to people


----------



## penguin (Jun 17, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> Maybe us overseasers need to do a list of wish things that cant be shipped from Amazon but you know if friends have our addy they may wish to post to us or cause I sometimes find the same stuff elsewhere and want to send it to people



I do have a list for things I want that Amazon won't send me


----------



## Mishty (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks to whoever sent me the great Lolita sunnies!! :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm assuming someone from here sent me the Goonies movie. There was no note or indication that it was from my wish list but that's the only way i could think it got to me. It was addressed to me "or current resident" but i'm thinking it was from my wish list.. thanks to whoever sent it


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/K71CT35TXWBH/ref=topnav_lists_1

tossing mine into the ring


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2014)

Mishty said:


> Thanks to whoever sent me the great Lolita sunnies!! :wubu:



Your welcome gorgeous Did you get your Make up I sent at Christmas Time?



HottiMegan said:


> I'm assuming someone from here sent me the Goonies movie. There was no note or indication that it was from my wish list but that's the only way i could think it got to me. It was addressed to me "or current resident" but i'm thinking it was from my wish list.. thanks to whoever sent it




Puts hand up Hugs I sent it when you were at the hospital thinking you needed a surprise to come home to you have been having such a trying year


----------



## Mishty (Jun 24, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> Your welcome gorgeous Did you get your Make up I sent at Christmas Time?



That was you,too!? You always get the sweetest things! Thank you!
I hope I can return the love this summer!!! :wubu:


----------



## Chickidee (Jun 24, 2014)

http://amzn.com/w/3BNQMSQ07Q3AY


Some adult stuff on later pages, fair warning


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 25, 2014)

Mishty said:


> That was you,too!? You always get the sweetest things! Thank you!
> I hope I can return the love this summer!!! :wubu:



Awww hugs only little things but happy to make your wonderfully awesome self smile


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 25, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> Puts hand up Hugs I sent it when you were at the hospital thinking you needed a surprise to come home to you have been having such a trying year



Thank you  It has been a rough year, I hope the rest of the year will be smoother. Thank you for thinking of us


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 25, 2014)

Sequin the betta is dancing with a jellyfish that arrived from Hong Kong via an Australian fairy-godmother, and Wonton and Lotus are chowing down on Fancy Feast, thanks to the same fairy-godmother. 

Oh and CastingPearls is making delicious dishes with the pink Cuisinart mini-chop and groceries! 

THANK YOU!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 26, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you  It has been a rough year, I hope the rest of the year will be smoother. Thank you for thinking of us




Hugs sometimes its those little things that help us through




CastingPearls said:


> Sequin the betta is dancing with a jellyfish that arrived from Hong Kong via an Australian fairy-godmother, and Wonton and Lotus are chowing down on Fancy Feast, thanks to the same fairy-godmother.
> 
> Oh and CastingPearls is making delicious dishes with the pink Cuisinart mini-chop and groceries!
> 
> THANK YOU!



wow sounds like an awesome fairy godmother


----------

